# Lemon Pepper BBQ sauce



## ultramag (Dec 23, 2006)

This recipe for Lemon Pepper BBQ sauce was posted in another section of the forum. All credit is due to forum member PigCicles, I just thought it should be here. Sounds great for chicken, how 'bout it PC. 




Lemon-Pepper Barbecue Sauce 

1/4 cup Chopped onion 
1 1/2 teaspoon Vegetable oil 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
1 can (8 oz size) Tomato sauce 
1 tablespoon Brown sugar 
1 teaspoon Dried basil 
1 teaspoon Dry mustard 
1/4 teaspoon Paprika 
1/4 teaspoon Coarse ground black pepper 
1/8 teaspoon Cayenne pepper 
1/8 teaspoon Ground allspice 
1 Lemon, grated zest only 
2 tablespoons Lemon juice 
1 tablespoon Cider vinegar 


Prepare Lemon Pepper Barbecue Sauce: 

In a small heavy saucepan over medium heat, cook onion in oil until softened, stirring often. Stir in garlic and cook a minute longer. Stir in tomato sauce, brown sugar, basil, mustard, paprika, black and cayenne peppers, allspice, lemon zest, lemon juice and vinegar. 

Bring to a simmer over lowest heat setting and cook, covered, 15 minutes. Cool to room temperature for use right away, or refrigerate in glass or plastic container for up to 2 weeks.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 23, 2006)

I would say that if you are a lemon-pepper fan it would be good on anything. But yes chicken should be a must. Give it a try and see what you think

Joe


----------

